# 4CRS End of Season & Demo Sale



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Sale is rockin! But, we've still got tons of good deals on new and used gear! Still have a full size run of demo Rock Stars, Stars, Project Xs, as well as a few Remix, Villains, Heroes, 14' raft packages, and one 16' raft package left. Give us a call today before they're gone!


----------

